# Flavours/Essence help



## Matu (18/1/16)

Hi guys,

tried searching on the topic but could make my mind up...

I have found some food flavouring/essences that sound safe to me but would like to see if you think its safe for inhaling??

It contains:

Mineral Water
PG
Flavouring



Thanks in advance!


----------



## foGGyrEader (18/1/16)

Matu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> tried searching on the topic but could make my mind up...
> 
> ...


 
I think it may be better for you to stick to known brands for e-liquid specifically...you don't really know what they are using for the flavour. Don't want anything bad to happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

I don't think so hey.

But maybe some of the guys who makes juices can tell you
@Oupa @Mike @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

Hey bud

Not enough information to determine if its safe for vaping.

However, IMO:
If you can get it right to ask the manufacturer for the component list, then compare it with a similar flavour on TFA's site (http://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/specsheetlist.aspx and click on the "component list"). IMO if it similar, I personally wouldnt try it though lol, stick to the concentrates that have been working well for the community (ie. TFA, FA, FW, CAP, LA)

eg, might contain alcohol or large amounts of acetoin etc...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (18/1/16)

I would advise against it... rather get some flavouring from one of the local flavour vendors. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Matu (18/1/16)

Thanx for the info guys!!

It is such a pity and this flavours/essences retail for R10/10ml


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/1/16)

I would say, if in doubt, rather don't...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/16)

I may be pointing out the obvious but...

You know that, Inawera especially, but also Flavorah and Flavour Arts are actually cheap, because comparably you so much less of it, because it's super concentrated.

If you find these cheap concentrates, you need to find out how much % you would use them with.

I found these "secret" manufactured ones to be pointless, because if you are using say 10% of a flavour, it would have to be less than R30 for it to makes sense in using, over FA. FA I never use more than 3%.

That... and I would always choose to use brands directly associated with vaping.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Matu (18/1/16)

Thanks for the info man!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (18/1/16)

I only trust the big names. Even if compositors don't list something on their MSDS, it may still be present as they often don't take account of trace amounts in each component.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Matu (19/1/16)

Cool @Mike 

I will continue buying skyblue etc.


----------

